# Big ? about 5 series engine and transmission



## Sum AZN Guy 05 (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok i have a 1988 528e, it runs fine and all, but i wanna put in a newer engine and transmission. All original, its only lasted this long cuz of BMW engeneering.

Ok my question is im thinking about ordering a newer I6 engine and transmission from a newer 3 or 5 series into my 88 528e.
Problem is it possible or compatible. i mean they both have a I6 and transmission shouldnt be a prob either

I know u guys prolly think its prolly cheaper just to buy a newer cheaper one, but i love this car.
so tell me wut u think.

Hehe think of how much better and faster my car will be wit a newer engine and transmission


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

It actually would be a lot of work
-I'm sure the motor mounting points are different
-all of the extra sensors, wiring, electronics need to be custom mounted
The newest engine you could probably reasonably stuff in there would be an M52TU-- since that still had a cable-driven throttle-- I wouldn't want to attempt to retorfit an electronic throttleed m54 into an e28.
A better course of action might be to have your engine rebuilt-- possibly w/ a more aggressive camshaft, and other little performance tweaks. I bet it would be cheaper, and more effective. Plus, "they don't make 'em like they used to"-- you have a very durable car w/ that e28-- the newer components probably aren't built as well.

Here are some posts I found on bimmer.org's e28 board w/ info on installing an M50. I suppose using an even newer M52 or M52TU would be fairly similar.
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e28/forum.php?postid=2658886
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e28/forum.php?postid=2658428
http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e28/forum.php?postid=3280775&page=1


----------



## Sum AZN Guy 05 (Oct 2, 2003)

yea that sounds reasonable enuff, But wut about transmission, i had a couple transmission jobs, but its nuthing like wut it used to be. 
But yea im at a point where sumthing new goes wrong wit my car every mnth
Like my braking system i think the braking pressure needs to be readjusted or sumthin becuz its going thru brake pads faster than normal and dudt builds up on my wheels realy fast. 
ya well my knowledge of cars is quite limited compared to that of many other ppl on here, and i dont keep track of wut new bimmer hits the streets next week, so im a lil slow when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Sum AZN Guy 05 (Oct 2, 2003)

nvm i talked to a friend about it, and hes pretty good about servicing import performance cars and hes gonna see wut he can do.


----------

